# waxoil



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

I am thinking of have my Fiat based campervan waxoiled. Has anyone had it done? Is it worth the cost (we expect to keep it for some years). Can it be done in a day?Where can I get it done, reasonably local to Lichfield, Staffs.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Rust proofing is well worth the cost. I have had my Triumph Herald for nearly 30 years and when it was rebuilt 20 years ago I smothered it in wax oil. I have only had a few areas of rust cause problems. You can buy a DIY kit of Dinitrol for about £100 i think the company is called rustbuster. Try a classic car forum for more info


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi PercyVearance,

When I was buying my RV I got a guy to look it over and he was very impressed with the underneath. Which had been protected using the American equivalent.

Having looked under the Hobby 750 I had, which was a pile of rust I am very pleased.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*waxoyl*

Greetings,

I can vouch for Waxoyl's effectiveness, I have waxoyled many of my cars over the years and they certainly do hold back the rust.

In the early days we used to spray the underbody with waste engine oil, it was effective but it does have some acid content, a wax based solution is best.

I had the Elddis wax sprayed underneath by a local garage and also my last car, unfortunately they are both gone now and I really need to have both my new car and the Hymer done as well but am waiting for better weather first.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The link for Rustbusters is <<HERE>>


----------



## hillstarter (Mar 18, 2007)

*Waxoyl*

Waxoyling any vehicle is worthwhile particularly if you are keeping it for a few years. The value of a motorhome makes this even more sensible. I have used clear waxoyl inside chassis members, doors and inner panels and black waxoyl for the exposed underside.

I tend to keep my vehicles for too long but the result is that I can vouch for the effectiveness of the treatment. MOT testers comment on the lack of rust.

It is a very messy job if you do it yourself and you really need specialised high pressure equipment for the best job. However you can use pump up sprayers and even aerosol cans. DIY treatment is best done in the summer when it is warm as the waxoyl is quite viscous at low temperatures. It should be warmed in hot water before use and can be thinned with white spirit.

I have seen articles on professional traetment with waxoyl and, while I have no experience of the firms doing this, I would recommend you use a professional who will clean the underside before treatment. I think the cost is around £400 to £500. I understand that the vehicle should not be slept in for a week after treatment.

You may notice the smell for several weeks but it is not unpleasant.

My advice is to have your vehicle rustproofed.

Regards

John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we had our new Sherpa pop up Ziebart'ed in 1978, although they were notorious for rusting on the horizontal seams, the Ziebart made it worse by blocking up the drain holes in the cills and these consequently rusted through in about 5 years.  

When I cut the old cills off you could see they hadn't been sprayed properly inside, but without removing the cills their is no way of checking. And I think thats a danger with any closed chassis member you can't see whether they have done a proper job.

Olley


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rustproofing*

When I had a proper job we used to sell the equipment used by manufacturers to "Rustproof". As stated by another member this was high pressure spray equipment and as I recall in some instances the wax was applied hot. Several different nozzles were required to do each vehicle these to facilitate entry into various orifices, or is it orifi. This was about 25 years ago. Our company dropped out of "Finishing" 15 years ago so I have lost touch.
I believe the vehicle floor pan is now dipped instead.
I dont like underseal because you cannot see what is going on underneath. Waxoil is translucent. It is very messy and awkward to carry out yourself but I feel well worth it.

Steve


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info folks. All I have to do is find a garage I can trust. :wink:


----------

